# Sjkoncept Betting



## Sjkoncept (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello friends!
*END OF YEAR RECOVERY FROM SPORT BET LOSSES*
The sport betting business is a business that moves over $20bn in one year. Many innocent men and women have been contributing to that without being a gainer any year. Most people bet for pleasure while they dont know they cant easily beat the bookies who place odds with a business mindset.
We don't have fixed matches and all that here and we are never going to b interested. We are a team of mathematicians, statistitians, season sports analyst that cover Football, tennis, volleyball, basketball and Baseball. You join our train means you have hired professionals to direct your ship.
Nobody will ask for money from you to join this train. You just need a device that can browse and whatsapp.
We have a set strategy that we have developed over the years. We need just 200 people to opt in (d less we are the better). This is just for people who know how to place bets already. If you dont yet know, go and learn first because no one teaches basic betting skills here. Your bet account is yours, always your and nobody will ask for your username or password (confidential).

*SIMPLE RULES: *
Forget any other bet aside what we give you and place it exactly how you are told. Do not compromise that.
Be faithful to people using their time to help you earn for a happy End of Year Holiday. So, pay our remittance which is a little fraction compared to your 'take home'.
Do not go about shouting after we have started. Ones its 10th Sep, no one can join cuss the less we are the easier it is for bookies to pay us.
You must be over 18yrs

*DURATION:* 3 Months (9th Sep to 13th Nov, 2017)

*INVESTMENT*:
NGN15,000+ NGN2k for data sub  OR
($,€ or £)100 + ($,€ or £)5 for data sub

*RETURNS*:
For _NGN_
BY 10th October:
Withdraw NGN29,000 * Yours: NGN22,000 * Your data Sub:NGN2,000 * OUR: NGN5,000
BY 10th October:
Withdraw NGN124,000 * Yours: NGN105,000 * Your data Sub:NGN4,000 * OUR: NGN15,000
BY 10th October:
Withdraw NGN260,000 * Yours: NGN240,000 * OUR: NGN20,000
FOR USD or Pounds or Euro ($,€ or £)
10th October, 2017
Withdraw: ($,€ or £)260 * Yours: ($,€ or £)200 * Our:  ($,€ or £)50 * Data Sub: ($,€ or £)10
13th November, 2017
Withdraw: ($,€ or £)620 * Yours: ($,€ or £)500 * Our:  ($,€ or £)110 * Data Sub: ($,€ or £)10
16th December, 2017
Withdraw: ($,€ or £)1380 * Yours: ($,€ or £)1260 * Our:  ($,€ or £)120

*Mode*:
The activities will be so easy and straightforward. The hard part is to make sure your phone is on. You will go about your daily work as if nothing is up. Just when you receive a message, you will quickly stake. On an average each should take 2mins. We will do the monitoring, forcasting and odd evaluation. On a good day its just twice a day but on a not too good day you might have to stake up to 8 times. Even the bad days are still extra easy cuss each take few just 2 min nd u are back to your normal activities.
Your old bookie is good if only it covers more and more events. I wouldn't mention any here because the diverse the better for us.
We resume 6am and shutdown anytime before 8pm. Depending on how sweet that day is.
Sundays 12noon to 8pm (GMT+1)
The best bookies in Nigeria in terms of coverage is merrybet

*To opt-in, send a whatsapp message with this format
Name:
Country/State Located:
Curency:
Agreement status: Agree or Disagree
Email:
To 2349055049307*


----------



## NormaSmith (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice one) Thanks a lot)


----------

